# New HF bar clamps coming. Pad question.



## dbhost (Jan 28, 2008)

They were too cheap to pass up, and I am needing more and more clamps as I go on...

I was wondering though. I don't want to mar wood with any of the clamp faces. I know for the Pony bar clamps there are slip on pads available. The Pittsburgs that HF sells really do look like Pony copies in black. I was wondering if the Pony pads would fit. Or if that is even worth it. I have 18 clamps coming. Plus the ones I already have. I am considering using Plasti-dip brushed on the faces to solve the issue.

Thoughts?


----------



## aclose (Nov 11, 2007)

my dad bought me a couple HF bar clamps last time he was there. they look fairly decent but i haven't tried them out yet. they came with rubber/plastic ? pads that you could put on the clamp ends. and he also got me a pack of pads for the clamps from HF separately. you may just want to ask someone that stocks that area in the store if they know where the pads are...


----------



## dbhost (Jan 28, 2008)

Mine are mail order. AFAIK there is know HF is the Houston metropolitan area...

If they come with the pads, then we are good with these. I have enough of the pads to work with my Pony clamps as well. So I should be all covered...


----------



## Handyman (Jan 2, 2008)

aclose said:


> my dad bought me a couple HF bar clamps last time he was there. they look fairly decent but i haven't tried them out yet. they came with rubber/plastic ? pads that you could put on the clamp ends. and he also got me a pack of pads for the clamps from HF separately. you may just want to ask someone that stocks that area in the store if they know where the pads are...


I bought 4 of those 18"s today at HF to clamp up the drawers I am making for my new cabinets. Yes they came with the rubber pads on both jaws. For what I am using them for, they worked great. I think I paid under $4.00 each for them. I have some orange clamps I paid much more for that look just like them and have served me well. I suspect these HF clamps will do the same.


----------



## dbhost (Jan 28, 2008)

Yeah, I ordered, and am anxiously awaiting.

6 6 inch clamps.
4 12 inchers.
2 24 inchers. 

I already own 4 36" Jorgensen "Pony" bar clamps. The ones with the orange heads... Those work great. The HF clamps seemed like a great way to build up my clamp collection without causing marital strife... 

Oh yeah, I have a couple of the Pony pipe clamps, as well as the Pittsburg models. It is actually kind of hard to tellthe difference between the two...

As far as 18" clamps go. I figured that if I needed something bigger than 12" and smaller than 24" the 24" will do the job. Knowing my luck I will find a project that will bite me on the backside for that assumption and will end up ordering a few of those. Thankfully the cost does not hurt all that much...


----------



## Gerry KIERNAN (Apr 20, 2007)

If you are concerned about the possibility of marring the wood you are clamping try slipping a piece of scrap wood in between the clamp jaws and the wood you are clamping. This works well to avoid damage, and also helps spread the clamping load better.

Gerry


----------



## mdlbldrmatt135 (Dec 6, 2006)

Yeah Lumber "calls" or "culls" (I forget which) work well. even if it's as simple as a piece of 1/8 or 1/4" hardboard. If worried about glue squeezout... try wax paper in between.


----------



## dbhost (Jan 28, 2008)

Okay, they arrived. I have them unpacked, a clamp rack built and installed on the wall, and the clamps mouned up. I have found that they, UNLIKE the MUCH more expensive Jorgensens at Home Depot, included the little rubber clamp pads. (My Jorgensens have clamp pads I bought at Sears). 

From a basic, cursory look over these, they look every bit as reliable, and sturdy as the Jorgensens. I am going to buy more with my next paycheck so that I have a total of 6 each of 6 inch, 12 inch, 24 inch, and 36 inch. I am also planning on hunting down the clamp borrower that has my Pittsburg pipe clamps, and ordering up 2 more so I have a total of 6 of those as well... And to top it all off... I am going to try to grab some spring clamps...


----------



## Gerry KIERNAN (Apr 20, 2007)

Spring clamps are a good addition. They are inexpensive so it is easy to buy a bunch, and they are very handy when clamping something thin.

Gerry


----------



## dbhost (Jan 28, 2008)

I couldn't leave well enough at the prices for those things. I am up to 12 each of the 6 inch, 12 inch, and 24 inch. I need to add 8 36 inchers to have a full set...

It's a disease isn't it?

Oh, and YES I am using them. I have been gluing up some drawers. I haven't posted anything on those because I have been screwing them up. But I am getting better at not screwing them up....


----------



## knotscott (Nov 8, 2007)

I've got more than a dozen of the HF "Pittsburg" bar clamps and have been pretty happy with them...really happy considering the price! :thumbsup: They all have plastic pads and the new ones come with a rubber grip.


----------



## Gerry KIERNAN (Apr 20, 2007)

dbhost said:


> I couldn't leave well enough at the prices for those things. I am up to 12 each of the 6 inch, 12 inch, and 24 inch. I need to add 8 36 inchers to have a full set...
> 
> It's a disease isn't it?
> 
> Oh, and YES I am using them. I have been gluing up some drawers. I haven't posted anything on those because I have been screwing them up. But I am getting better at not screwing them up....


Way to go db. Yes it is kind of like a disease, but it's still true. You simply cannot have too many clamps.

Gerry:thumbsup:


----------



## dbhost (Jan 28, 2008)

I thought I was happy with the number I originally got, but then I ended up doing a glue up of 4 filing cabinet drawers (re-gluing some factory builds that went bad), and 2 mount blocks for my MLCS dovetail templates in one night... That combined with HF being so close to the house made the descision for me. Next payday will be the 36 inchers, and peg board to finish that project up...


----------



## dbhost (Jan 28, 2008)

knotscott said:


> I've got more than a dozen of the HF "Pittsburg" bar clamps and have been pretty happy with them...really happy considering the price! :thumbsup: They all have plastic pads and the new ones come with a rubber grip.


I looked at the rubber grip models. They cost was right at, above, or right below the wooden handle models. They seem to be well molded handles, but I prefer the wooden ones just for aesthetics personally...

The 36 inchers I am planning on grabbing next payday though, are only offered with the rubber handles...


----------



## djonesax (Mar 3, 2008)

I have 3 36", 6 24", 8 12", 2 6", and 2 3" of these all from HF and they work great for me and they all came with rubber pads. I have the wooded grips, rubber grips, and the ratcheting ones. I never have enough because I always seem to run out. When I see them go on sale I buy them. I got a coupon in the mail a few weeks ago for the 12" bar clamps at 1.99 and I bought 8. I would have purchased more but that was all they had.


----------



## frankp (Oct 29, 2007)

Anyone care to post a link about these bar clamps? I'm looking to get some more long clamps. Currently I have a few 24" and 2 36" and a bunch of 12" but I'm looking to lay up some tables at 4' and also need several more of the 6", 24" and 36" clamps. 

For those looking to use spring clamps, a really cheap way to make some is to cut 3 inch wide sections of 4" pvc pipe and split them, basically making a C clamp. Great for small work that needs a lot of clamps. You can make them stronger or weaker by either gapping the split further or not making them as wide.


----------



## dbhost (Jan 28, 2008)

go to http://www.harborfreight.com and enter "Bar Clamp" in the search field. The F style bar clamps go upwards of 36". If you need longer clamping capacity, grab as many of the pipe clamps as you can afford. I have a couple of the 1/2" and the pipe tends to deflect when over 4' long. I would suggest going with 3/4" instead..

I have been using the snot out of my Pittsburg bar clamps, and am actually finding I like them better in some ways to the Jorgensens. Not sure why, but the screw threads on the adjusters seem to operate easier. Might just be that the Pittsburgs are fairly new. But I take good care of all of my clamps. Clean them. keep the thread ramps greased with boat trailer wheel bearing grease (it's what I have). 

I have seen some cheaper prices on bar clamps at Northern Tool, and have even gone by and looked at the clamps. No clamp pads, much thinner jaws, thinner bar, etc... The Pittsburgs seem to only differ from the Jorgensens by paint color and thread ramps. I can deal with gray clamps for sure!

Just as an FYI, Harbor Freight seems to be SERIOUSLY revamping their website. The descriptions of the bar clamps is VERY broken. (I just looked)...

You might want to call, or if you live somewhere close to one, swing on by, and get the most accurate part # and pricing information. I can honestly attest to being very happy with these clamps.


----------



## daxinarian (Sep 8, 2008)

dbhost said:


> Mine are mail order. AFAIK there is know HF is the Houston metropolitan area...


If you are married, your wife will probably hate me for telling you this, but...
There are quite a few HF in and around Houston. The one I went to before moving to 'Bama was just outside Beltway 8 on Spencer. There are a few others as well (check out their "retail stores" link on their webpage)


----------



## dbhost (Jan 28, 2008)

Yeah I am married, and my wife KNOWS I found out about that location. That is where my 32208 band saw came from, as well as most of my now large collection of HF clamps...

I am looking at their frame clamp. Not as easy to use as the MLCS Merle clamps, but a LOT cheaper... I need to make up a bunch of cabinet doors soon...


----------



## Tony B (Jul 30, 2008)

*I have had pretty good luck with*

Harbor Freight clamps. I have several different kinds. I broke one so far, but now I know the limits. Even If I break one once in a while, they are still a good deal for the money. As some of you already implied, you never have too many clamps. Sometimes what looks like a simple glue- clamp job can end up with enough clamps to draw lightning.

Also, if you make jigs, check out the HF toggle clamps. They are really handy to have.


----------



## GeorgeC (Jul 30, 2008)

Gerry KIERNAN said:


> If you are concerned about the possibility of marring the wood you are clamping try slipping a piece of scrap wood in between the clamp jaws and the wood you are clamping. This works well to avoid damage, and also helps spread the clamping load better.
> 
> Gerry


Ditto.

I keep squares of thin plywood around for just that purpose.

Sometimes it seems like I need a third hand, but I am sure the wood is protected.

G


----------



## GeorgeC (Jul 30, 2008)

Gerry KIERNAN said:


> If you are concerned about the possibility of marring the wood you are clamping try slipping a piece of scrap wood in between the clamp jaws and the wood you are clamping. This works well to avoid damage, and also helps spread the clamping load better.
> 
> Gerry


Ditto.

I keep squares of thin plywood around for just that purpose.

Sometimes it seems like I need a third hand, but I am sure the wood is protected.

I have several of these  HARBOR FREIGHT ALUMINUM BAR CLAMPS  For an inexpensive clamp they seem work well. I like the light weight. 

Just remember, if you want to clamp an item that is 48" long you need a 60" bar clamp.

This clamp looks interesting
 INTERESTING CLAMP  Wonder if it is worth trying?

George
[url="

G


----------



## Gerry KIERNAN (Apr 20, 2007)

Yeah, I know about the third hand George. I wonder if some double sided sticky tape would help. You know, the kind used to help hold carpet down?
The spring clamps look interesting, well, definitely different. I wonder how well they work.

Gerry


----------



## user4178 (Apr 18, 2008)

Sorry if I sound like a stick in the mud here, but I learned my lessen about cheap bar clamps awhile ago. I started out with Brinks & Cotton bar clamps, then somehow aquired some Pony bar clamps. The Pony's are much less frustrating to use. The Brinks & Cotton when tightening don't stay put, the foot tends to want to walk around, usually right off the work piece. I'm sold on the Pony's. Infact now that the subject got brought up I should cleanup the Brinks & Cottons and sell them and replace them with Pony's.


----------



## GeorgeC (Jul 30, 2008)

Gerry KIERNAN said:


> Yeah, I know about the third hand George. I wonder if some double sided sticky tape would help. You know, the kind used to help hold carpet down?
> The spring clamps look interesting, well, definitely different. I wonder how well they work.
> 
> Gerry


When I remember to use it the double sided tape does work. In fact I have a roll of double sided "masking tape" that is used for golf club grips. 

I am sort of tempted to get a couple of the spring clamps and see how they work. 

George


----------

